# A womens question



## harpin hunter

Howdy ladies! 

I was wondering if any of you have ever been told that women should not hunt during their period if it is during the rut due to the bucks attacking them....I have heard that the bucks will attack a women on her period just like sharks will.

I have done some internet searching and havent gotten much of an answer....one site says that women should stay out of the woods at that time and other sites say that deer are scared by the scent of blood and a women will scare the deer away if anything.....a deer is a herbivore so you wouldnt think they would be attracted like a carnivorous shark would be but thats just my thoughts on it.....at the same time a lot of hormonal scents are being put off by women at that time so I dont know what to think.

I sure would like to go out and hunt right now but my husband and I are a little unsure if it is actually safe or not....I have never heard of a women getting attacked so I am wondering if any of you could shed a little light on this and let me know if it is fact or fiction.

Happy hunting!
Victoria


----------



## MN_Chick

Nope-- a woman in rut is almost as good as a doe in rut. You may find you have better luck than normal. Are you really afraid of being attacked by a buck? Aren't you the one with the bow?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Another good point of being a woman :thumbs_up


I never knew that.


----------



## cbprincess

Apparently sooo safe the guys are getting into the act. . . .

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1055938


----------



## PlainandTall

I think you are fine, maybe in bear country, but I wouldn't worry about deer... not because of that anyway. Hunters put attraction scents intended for deer on pads on their boots and walk around purposly putting down a scent trail- (and yes you have to be careful doing that!) but what I'm saying is that if one guy is going to do that an turn around and act like a woman can't go in the woods when she's menstruating- odds are he doesn't think women should EVER be in the woods.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I've read what the guys were talking about. I think its gross and would never offer up something like that. I don't think the deer will bother you. I think the smell will scare them off. Heck even our stallion doesn't do anything and hes not even trained all the way. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## herTHINGarchery

I hunt 24/7....and iv never had any problems...nor any "extra" Luck....all those people using womens tampons to lure them in...i just dont know about that....Heat or full estrus is actually after the bleeding stage in animals and isnt red but a straw color fluid that is release. I would assume (and from my experience) that it doenst matter either way....deer most likely wont smell it and if they do i dont know that it is a good or bad thing...


----------



## Montana girl

As long as you are not in bear country you should be ok... I dont go hiking that time where im at because of fear of Grizzleys!!


----------



## arrowgrrl

I've heard the same thing and never noticed a difference..but had been womdering if the subject was going to come up here...


----------



## jessie29

herTHINGarchery said:


> I hunt 24/7....and iv never had any problems...nor any "extra" Luck....all those people using womens tampons to lure them in...i just dont know about that....Heat or full estrus is actually after the bleeding stage in animals and isnt red but a straw color fluid that is release. I would assume (and from my experience) that it doenst matter either way....deer most likely wont smell it and if they do i dont know that it is a good or bad thing...


omg that is so nastyukey:


----------



## woodsbaby

For some animals, such as dogs, they bleed while they are in heat.. not sure about does... perhaps its the extra estrogen you are exposing with your menstrus cycle... is that not what the deer are smelling? the rise in hormones? or the extra estrogen in a hot doe or the extra testosterone in a dominant buck?

I pee wherever I want in the woods too including off my stand... Doesn't bother the deer so far but I've had an interested buck come in and do a lip curl one time...I wasn't menstruating but perhaps I was fertile at the time..... too bad I didn't think to pee in a better location when that happened... I also think that the smell of women vs man is less threatening to deer too... 

food for thought... on one of those survivor man type shows, I don't remember which ones called what... one with the skinny little guy I think... He gave advice on if you are in the african brush... to pee around you campsite to keep the lions n stuff away... however... that only works for men not women...


----------



## garfanatic

jessie29 said:


> omg that is so nastyukey:


What's nasty about it? It's just the real facts of life. 

I'm glad someone asked this because last Saturday I thought about it while sitting in my stand and I wanted to ask it, but didn't have access to the internet (obviously). Didn't think about it again until I saw this post. Thanks! Now I'm also not afraid to pee near my stand thanks to my hubby. I held it the entire time the first time out. Then I asked him about that when we met up at the truck that evening. He told me I should have gone because it makes them interested. Didn't see anything that day anyway, so it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Buckamasta

*tampon trapping*



PlainandTall said:


> I think you are fine, maybe in bear country, but I wouldn't worry about deer... not because of that anyway. Hunters put attraction scents intended for deer on pads on their boots and walk around purposly putting down a scent trail- (and yes you have to be careful doing that!) but what I'm saying is that if one guy is going to do that an turn around and act like a woman can't go in the woods when she's menstruating- odds are he doesn't think women should EVER be in the woods.


Ok, Just to touch base on this matter for the sportsman & woman. Please don't think im being gross in anyway, Im just going to get stright to the point here. My wife will save her used Tampons from her time of the month in plastic 35mm film container w/ lid. this will keep them freash! I have been hunting Sothern Ohio for many years now, and we have very nice Buck's here. This method of Hunting while deer are rutting is VERY productive! I will hang a pattern circle pattern of 8 to 12 tampons in trees from the string in a circle about 40 yrds. out. This has paid off Big time for me as the Buck's can't resist the temtation of a doe in heat and it get's very intence to watch Buck's lip curl and Inspect the area that is HOT with a doe or doe's. Try it and hold on because it will get a Buck's attn. Good Luck to all of you!


----------



## ~Tara~

cbprincess said:


> Apparently sooo safe the guys are getting into the act. . . .
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1055938




ukey: NEVER! Yuck-o I'll spend the extra $20- for the stuff in the bottle....


----------



## LenaW

My ex husband seemed to think so- he tried to kill me one time using me as buck bait during my monthly. Wanted it to look like a hunting accident. I didn't have a clue what a buck would do to me. Beware ladies! Some men are real jerks.


----------



## Greydog1

herTHINGarchery said:


> I hunt 24/7....and iv never had any problems...nor any "extra" Luck....all those people using womens tampons to lure them in...i just dont know about that....Heat or full estrus is actually after the bleeding stage in animals and isnt red but a straw color fluid that is release. I would assume (and from my experience) that it doenst matter either way....deer most likely wont smell it and if they do i dont know that it is a good or bad thing...


makes a lot of sense


----------



## Matt C Smith

harpin hunter said:


> Howdy ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have ever been told that women should not hunt during their period if it is during the rut due to the bucks attacking them....I have heard that the bucks will attack a women on her period just like sharks will.
> 
> I have done some internet searching and havent gotten much of an answer....one site says that women should stay out of the woods at that time and other sites say that deer are scared by the scent of blood and a women will scare the deer away if anything.....a deer is a herbivore so you wouldnt think they would be attracted like a carnivorous shark would be but thats just my thoughts on it.....at the same time a lot of hormonal scents are being put off by women at that time so I dont know what to think.
> 
> I sure would like to go out and hunt right now but my husband and I are a little unsure if it is actually safe or not....I have never heard of a women getting attacked so I am wondering if any of you could shed a little light on this and let me know if it is fact or fiction.
> 
> Happy hunting!
> Victoria


using my husbands account right now... 
i've been hunting all my life (20+ years) and the only time that i have been leery of hunting while on my monthly is if I was in grizzly bear area. i still went i was just on higher alert of my surroundings. 95% of the time I'm not in grizzly area and i can hunt any time without any worries what so ever. i have never been attacked by any animal or ever felt threatened. i would totally file this under fiction but do what's comfortable for you.


----------



## saralillie

no i can still hunt


----------



## NockWorst

I would be more concerned for Bigfoot.


----------

